# growing spahgetti squash



## nrarifleman (Dec 23, 2008)

When I remove the seeds from the squash..what do I do next? Can I just plant them?


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

If you are planting them as soon as you cut the squash yup simply plant them..

If you want to save the seed. Wash them off and then set them to dry on a paper towel. When dry sufficiently (usually a couple weeks) put in a envelope and store til ready to plant


----------



## nrarifleman (Dec 23, 2008)

thankyou very much.


----------



## rainbowgardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Keep in mind that many squash family varieties cross pollinate. You may not get what you want if they were'nt isolated.


----------

